

Show HN: Awesomes.fm keeps track of songs you "awesome" on Turntable.fm - TalSafran
http://awesomes.fm

======
spinosa
Chrome Extension! It could auto-load whenever i visit turntable.fm instead of
me having to remember to click the bookmarklet.

~~~
TalSafran
One of the most-requested features! I'll get on that as soon as I get some
other critical stuff in.

------
reecepacheco
exactly what i've been looking for.

awesome stuff Tal.

------
mkrecny
super useful - and really dig the UI

